# Bericht vom Fischertrip zum Lothar Potthoff nach Koronco



## WallerChris (11. Mai 2011)

So Leute,

Endlich habe ich Zeit einen Bericht über meinen Trip abzutippen.

Also Ankunft war am Freitag 06.05. gegen 08:00.
Als erstes haben wir mim Lothar einen Kaffee getrunken.
Dann hat er uns unsere Hütte gezeigt und den Vorgefütterten Platz.
Naja also so gegen 09:00 hatten wir unser Gerät zusammengebaut und fingen an die Montagen auszubringen.
Danach gleich nochmal angefüttert bekommen vom Bruni (Guide beim Lothar).

Wetter war traumhaft schön sonnig und es hatte ca 19-21°C.
Nachdem das Karpfentackle ausgebracht war widmeten wir uns unserem Welstackle.

300g Durchlaufboje aufgezogen und 100g Lockstoffblei hintennach. Noch 2 große Gummistopper drauf und dann den 100kg Wirbel.
Nun haben wir noch schnell ein ca. 150cm langes Vorfach mit 6/0 Haken gebunden und wir waren bereit.

Meine Solaranlage mit 4A/12V noch schnell aufgebaut und die Kühlbox angeschlossen. Weiters habe ich noch schnell ein 1A/12V Solarpanel dazugehängt, damit ja genug Saft an der Batterie ankommt.
Gegen 13:30 machten wir uns ein Gulasch auf dem Gaskocher.

Der Andi hatte irgendwann sein Matchzeug ausgepackt um Köderfische zu fangen.
Dabei überlistete er eine schöne Schleie mit ca 2kg.
Als der Lothar dies erfuhr kam er zu uns mit seinem hochprozentigen Schnaps.
*prost und Petri*

15:00 immer noch kein Biss und so entschlossen wir uns ein bissl zum Lothar vorzugehen um zu Quatschen.

Aber dann gegen 22:30 plötzlich ein Fullrun auf der 80g Karpfenrute meiner Freundin.
Nach 40 min Drill konnte Sie mit Unterstützung einen 160cm langen Stör landen. Wägen war unmöglich da meine stärkste Waage nur bis 30kg ging...
Was für ein schöner Fisch und schnell fotografiert, damit er wieder schwimmen kann.

So dachten wir uns setzten unsere Montagen etwas um.
Jetzt fischten wir alle ca 15m vom Ufer zu 3 Schilfinseln.
Leider ging die Nacht sonst nichts mehr, war eh klar bei dem Radau vom und um den Stör.

Samstag 06:00 Morgens wieder ein piepen...
Fullrun aufm Andi seiner Rute.
Nach kurzem Drill konnte Er einen 8kg schweren Schuppi landen.
Danach sind wir wieder zum Lothar vor gegangen auf einen Kaffee und erzählten vom Stör.
Daraufhin haben wir gleich anstossen müssen..
Naja, morgens gleich nen 85% Doppeltgebranten Vorlauf, dachte ich mir, was solls wie oft fängt man so einen Fisch in seinem Leben.

Gegen 09:00 plötzlich pieeeeeeep, Fullrun, wieder der Andi der zugeschlagen hat.
Kurz darauf bei mir pieeeep, Fullrun ..
Nach 10min Drill konnten wir ein 25er Doppelpack auf die Schuppen legen.
Herliche Fische, schnell fotografiert und wieder zurück ins Wasser.
Daraufhin sind wir wieder zum Lothar vor und haben gleich noch nen Schnaps bekommen.

Mittags sind wir wieder zum Lothar vor und haben Palatschinken gemacht. Alle wurden vom Andi köstlichst verpflägt.

Dann aber gegen 16:00, als wir gerade in unserer Hütte waren (war zu heiß in der Sonne), pieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep, Fullrun an meiner Rute, welche ich zuvor 10m vom Ufer platziert hatte.
Nach 20min Drill konnte ich einen schönen Spiegler mit 29,5!!kg landen.
Leider wirkt er auf dem Foto so klein, da uns keiner erklärt hatte wie man einen Fisch richtig präsentiert.

Danach ging erstmal nichts mehr..

Abends noch nen schönen Schuppi gelanden.
Danach meinige wieder und Nachts dann der Andi wieder 2 schöne.

Sonntag war es bedekt und regnete regelmäßig stärker.
Erst am späteren Nachmittag klarte es auf.

Ein schöner Schuppi konnte noch gelandet werden, als der Lothar gerade bei uns war.
Da er gerade da war erklärte er uns wie man einen Fisch richtig und gut präsentiert und wie man fotografieren sollte, damit der Fisch gut zur Geltung kommt.

Alles in allem ein Wunderschönes Wochenende (wieder einmal) beim Lothar.

In der Nacht auf Montag hatten wir ca 10 Bisse konnten jedoch keinen Fisch mehr landen.
Montag morgen zusammenpacken (alles schön feucht von der Nacht).
So nun ist es schon ca 07:00, also zum Lothar vorgefahren und noch einen Kaffee getrunken, verabschiedet und leider auf den Weg nach gemacht...

Wir hatten einen Welsbiss jedoch konnten wir ihn nicht verwerten, da es kein typischer Welsbiss war..

Hoffe mein Bericht für euch ist spannen genug gewesen um ihn bis zum Ende zu lesen.
Bilder gibts in meinem Album (auch wenn es nicht alle in die Auswahl geschafft haben).

so long and tight lines wünscht euch Christoph und natürlich auch der Andi und meine Maus die Verena

PS: Falls ich hier falsch gepostet habe bitte ins richtige verschieben, Danke


----------

